# Fort Wilderness



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow-Fort Wilderness was absolutely wonderful. I have to tell you that the campground was spotless and the park staff was friendly and helpful. If your thinking of going all we can say is to just go. Once I parked and got set up, we didnt start the truck again until we pulled out. The buses ran constantly and ridding the boats across to Disney was a treat for all. If you are planning to go, I would highly recommend the "Mickey's Backyard BBQ". My kids had the time of their life. All the characters came out and danced, signed autographs and interacted with everyone (and it was free draft beer and wine for the adults). I can also tell you that you need to take a stroller when you head to the land of Mouse. It saved my back from carrying my three year old.

I did see a couple of other O/B and talked to a gentleman from Cananda. When I mentioned this site he told me that he just got hit up by another Outbacker. I was trying to spred the word but go beat to the punch. I passed a few O/B on the way home and I hope they are having a great time. Ill try to post a couple of pics when I get the chance.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi there,

Thanks for the tips and the reassurances abouit Ft. Wilderness. We're leaving June 4th and we can hardly wait!

I think we'll make dinner reservations today!

Thanks again!

Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome







Glad you had a wonderful time.







We've been to Ft. Wilderness 4 yrs in a row & I just can't seem to get enough of it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip, Docks!
I'm glad you all had such a great time, and keep on spreading the word!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Awesome place---we go every Thanksgiving. We haven't done the backyard BBQ yet---may have to try that next time


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad to hear you had a great time...wish we had a FT. Wilderness at Disney in Anaheim.

Even though we only live about 20 minutes from there, it sure would be fun to camp out someplace other than a yucky crowded trailer park.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks Docks5, good information we are looking at making that trek from Canada down there too!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Glad you had a great time.. Its a great place. Hope to see pics..


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Glad to hear you had a great time...wish we had a FT. Wilderness at Disney in Anaheim.
> 
> Even though we only live about 20 minutes from there, it sure would be fun to camp out someplace other than a yucky crowded trailer park.


I 2nd that.


----------



## kvanek (Jan 14, 2007)

docks5 said:


> Wow-Fort Wilderness was absolutely wonderful. I have to tell you that the campground was spotless and the park staff was friendly and helpful. If your thinking of going all we can say is to just go. Once I parked and got set up, we didnt start the truck again until we pulled out. The buses ran constantly and ridding the boats across to Disney was a treat for all. If you are planning to go, I would highly recommend the "Mickey's Backyard BBQ". My kids had the time of their life. All the characters came out and danced, signed autographs and interacted with everyone (and it was free draft beer and wine for the adults). I can also tell you that you need to take a stroller when you head to the land of Mouse. It saved my back from carrying my three year old.
> 
> I did see a couple of other O/B and talked to a gentleman from Cananda. When I mentioned this site he told me that he just got hit up by another Outbacker. I was trying to spred the word but go beat to the punch. I passed a few O/B on the way home and I hope they are having a great time. Ill try to post a couple of pics when I get the chance.


I also just got back. I was the person that hit up the guy from canada. We were just a 
few sites apart with the same trailer.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We are heading out after school lets out in May. It has been 2 years since we took our previous Outback and we cannot wait.

Glad to hear you had a great time....

It is a great place for everyone!!!!!

KB


----------

